# Buenos Aires: As Civilized as it Gets (in Latin America!)



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museo Abrosetti*

The tiny Abrosetti Museum of Etnography showcases local indigenous populations and crafts. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Café Tortoni*

Café Tortoni, once the haunt of intellectuals and writers such as Borges, now is mostly a haunt for tourists, but the place is definitely worth a stop, for coffee and a look at the memorabilia on the walls. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*El Subte*

The metro, known here as the "Subte", short for "subterráneo".

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museo Casa Rosada*

Next to and under the Casa Rosada, a large museum houses art exhibit spaces, a collection of antique carriages, and most interestingly, a memorial and information center on the political and human toll of the military dictatorship of the 70s and 80s. The video testimonals, photos and artifacts really bring those dark years to life, human rights abuses and all. Be warned: it will make your skin crawl. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*La Casa Rosada*

Argentina's Presidencial Palace, a.k.a Casa Rosada (Pink House), is a neo-Renaisssance concoction, much more interesting from the inside that its staid exterior would lead to you believe. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Centro Cultural Kirchner*

The Kirchner Cultural Center, named after the late President, is housed in the former Central Postal building. You wouldn't know it just by looking at the big, French-style construction, but its huge courtyard has been filled with eye-catching structures that contain everything from art galleries, theaters, science exhibitions and a library. This is the place to visit, if you travel with the kids. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Buenos aires and its interesting architectural mix, unique in the hemisphere.

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Círculo Militar*

Among the places to visit in Retiro, the Círculo Militar (former military officers’ club) was my favorite. Its French-style grandeur seems a little tacky in places, but this is one of the city’s best european interiors. I bought a book about the French influence here and it was much more mainstream than in any other major city in the continent. You can only visit el Círculo on a guided tour. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*El Retiro*

North of downtown, El Retiro is the city’s old traditional elite neighborhood. In more recent times, the very wealthy have moved elsewhere (including Miami!) but this dense city district is lively and green. Not really fun, as rich areas tend to be sedate and conservative, but it’s definitely worth the stroll in its pretty parks. Check out the art-déco Kavanagh building, which was astonishingly modern in the 1930s. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Puerto Madero*

Puerto Madero and its wonderful vistas. This was at some point one of the largest container ports in the Southern Hemisphere, but its narrow waterways could not handle more modern, larger ships. Try to visit this city in the Spring!

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Microcentro*

More of the traditional business area, the Microcentro.

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set. Nothing enhances a cityscape more than jacarandas.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazing pics, thanx for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museo Militar de la Nación*

The Nation’s Arms Museum is a big name for a rather shabby collection of old guns, spears and military parafernalia. Still worth a peek to see the type of people that are impressed with this type of thing. It’s a bit creepy, too, if you remember that this country was run by a murderous military junta in the very recent past…

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Galerías Pacífico*

Back dowtown, on Florida Street, you’ll likely bumpt into the Galerías Pacífico. Yes, it’s just a mall, but the architecture here is solid, not disposable, features real works of art, and houses mostly local brands. All this, plus the Jorge Luis Borges Cultural Center, means this place is closer in spirit to the commercial passages in the central areas of European cities, than to sprawling, suburban malls. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Palermo*

More of hip Palermo, one of the great gentrified, hipsterized neighbourhoods you'll see anywhere. It’s really not that contrived, and much of the commercial offerings are home-grown and unique to Argentina. 

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr



Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museo Nacional de Bellas Artes*

The real cultural highlight in Recoleta is of course the National Fine Arts Museum, one of the world’s great collections, which includes European Old Masters, modernists and Latin American vanguards. The area leading to the museum is broad parkland. The exclusiveness of Alvear Avenue gives way to democratic sporting events and student activities. The big neoclassical building with the colonnade is a law school. The museum features a distinctive orange façade.

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museo Nacional de las Artes Decorativas*

But you don’t come to Recoleta just check out how the other half live (really more like the 1%). There is plenty of cultural offerings here. The National Museum of Decorative Starts is housed in a former Neoclassical residence of a wealthy family. It includes mostly European and Asian pieces, but don’t pass up the chance to check out one of those Recoleta palaces from the inside!

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Recoleta*

As you head towards the river, Recoleta becomes really elegant. This is an area full of French-style residences and Embassies, with expensive shops and art galleries. It may be insensitive to say this while Argentina is going through yet another economic crisis, but there is little in Recoleta that looks new-rich or posey. Bling and flashy is not what this is about. This is the real deal: a truly wealthy, old money, bourgeois neighborhood. It’s also truly urban. Slender apartment buildings and glass towers stand right next to century-old grand homes. A stroll down Alvear Avenue is a treat.

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr

Buenos Aires, Argentina by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

